# Baileigh Bs-210m Horizontal Bandsaw From Qmt



## zmotorsports (Dec 23, 2015)

I have been dealing with Matt @ Quality Machine Tools for about a month and a half now looking at a new vertical and a new horizontal bandsaw to replace my previous saws.

I have found very, very little information on the particular saw I was looking at, the Baileigh BS-210M mitered head horizontal bandsaw.  After speaking to Matt, as he is a dealer for them, he recommended it as fitting my needs.

This thread will be an attempt at a review of the Baileigh BS-210M horizontal bandsaw.  Once I get it up and running I will more than likely also do a video review and upload it to my youtube channel in which I will then post a link here.

We had a wet and heavy snow yesterday so I ran home early from work and shoveled the slush out of my driveway so we could wheel it right back to the shop.  The UPS driver set it just inside my shop door.






Top half of the crate opened.  Baileigh did a great job of packaging this thing.





Base came in pieces but wrapped to protect the powder coating.





Base assembled and joined with the saw.  Thank goodness for the engine hoist.  It's heavier than it looks.





The control box is packaged separately but was securely attached to the saw.  The wiring and conduits used is very professionally ran.  Anywhere the wires entered the box or motor there were strain reliefs and grommets used.  It bolts to an arm that is firmly attached to the framework of the saw.





Plugged in and functioning.





All handles and wheels installed and giving her a test run (without cutting).





All in all the fit and finish of this saw is very high quality.  My first impression is that this will make a very nice addition to the shop.  Huge step up from my previous Jet 7x12 and that was a fine saw.

As I get some time on it I will report back my opinions.  Thus far all I have done is played with the mitering head and blade tension.  The scale on the miter head seems to be quite accurate, but again, I have not cut any steel yet.

I just got off the phone with the frieght company and my KB-45 vertical bandsaw is out for delivery so hopefully by this afternoon I will have my other one in the shop.  I will start a separate thread on that saw.

Mike.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 23, 2015)

Price?


----------



## johnnyc14 (Dec 23, 2015)

That's a nice looking saw Mike. I barely have room for my little 4 X 6 but it would sure be nice to be able to cut some larger stock. Looking forward to your test review.


----------



## Navy Chief (Dec 23, 2015)

Looks like a nice saw, I am looking forward to the video review.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 23, 2015)

johnnyc14 said:


> That's a nice looking saw Mike. I barely have room for my little 4 X 6 but it would sure be nice to be able to cut some larger stock. Looking forward to your test review.



Thanks John, I waffled for a bit because I am busting at the seams as is also.  After purchasing my new lathe and mill I told myself that was it as far as large equipment but I have been pushing my last two saws pretty hard the last couple of years and thought I had better upgrade/upsize before one let me down when it was least convenient.



Navy Chief said:


> Looks like a nice saw, I am looking forward to the video review.



Thanks, I will work on getting a video together in the near future.

Mike.


----------



## mksj (Dec 23, 2015)

When it come down to it, you will be much better off with the decision you made and the space that the two machines take up will not be significantly more than what you previously had. The Baileigh should be a significant improvement from your previous machines for doing accurate angular cuts quickly. In the end, you save time (and money if you doing work for others). I had previously looked at similar Baileigh models in other forums, the model you purchased was highly praised. Like your PM lathe and mill upgrade, you will probably be kicking yourself for not doing it sooner. Happy Holidays, don't expect anymore Christmas presents this year.
Mark


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 23, 2015)

That seems like a very versatile saw, and the Co. has a good reputaion. $2600 (price on their site) seems like a lot, but as with most things you get what you pay for. Merry Christmas, Mike


----------



## genec (Dec 23, 2015)

i am green with envy.


----------



## RandyM (Dec 23, 2015)

She's a beauty, Mike. Very nice.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 23, 2015)

mksj said:


> When it come down to it, you will be much better off with the decision you made and the space that the two machines take up will not be significantly more than what you previously had. The Baileigh should be a significant improvement from your previous machines for doing accurate angular cuts quickly. In the end, you save time (and money if you doing work for others). I had previously looked at similar Baileigh models in other forums, the model you purchased was highly praised. Like your PM lathe and mill upgrade, you will probably be kicking yourself for not doing it sooner. Happy Holidays, don't expect anymore Christmas presents this year.
> Mark



Thanks Mark, but I just ran home for lunch and unloaded my "other" Christmas present. 

Did I mention that my wife is absolutely AWESOME!!!!

Mike.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 23, 2015)

FOMOGO said:


> That seems like a very versatile saw, and the Co. has a good reputaion. $2600 (price on their site) seems like a lot, but as with most things you get what you pay for. Merry Christmas, Mike





genec said:


> i am green with envy.





RandyM said:


> She's a beauty, Mike. Very nice.



Thanks guys.  I appreciate the comments.

Mike.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 23, 2015)

Some guys have all the luck, nice saws and good luck with them. I too am green with envy. Dang my wifes gona throw a fit when she sees what I bought a big old drill press. Oh well she's been here for forty years.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 23, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> Some guys have all the luck, nice saws and good luck with them. I too am green with envy. Dang my wifes gona throw a fit when she sees what I bought a big old drill press. Oh well she's been here for forty years.



Thanks.  And just for clarification, "she's been here for forty years", are you referring to the drill press being 40 or your wife? 

You may not want to remind her of that in your conversation.

Mike.


----------



## frostheave (Dec 29, 2015)

Very nice  saw Mike.  Was it manufactured in Taiwan? 

Just by looking at their website, I have never been able to tell the country of manufacture for any of the Baileigh machines.  Thanks!

Bob


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 30, 2015)

frostheave said:


> Very nice  saw Mike.  Was it manufactured in Taiwan?
> 
> Just by looking at their website, I have never been able to tell the country of manufacture for any of the Baileigh machines.  Thanks!
> 
> Bob



Yes, this saw is manufactured in Taiwan and by looking at the overall quality I can definitely tell.  The quality is very close to my lathe and mill for that matter.  I agree, their website is quite vague and doesn't say much about country of origin.  It took me multiple calls and talking to several people to get any information on this saw long before I even contacted Matt about it.  By the time I contacted Matt my mind was made up on the horizontal saw and I was merely discussing options with him on a vertical saw.  At the time I wasn't even 100% certain I could swing both but I was definetely going to upgrade my horizontal.

Thanks for the comments.

Mike.


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 30, 2015)

WOW... ... That is a sweet looking saw!  

In contrast I have to take 5-8 minutes of re-arranging things in my 1 car garage size shop area just to pull out and use my little 4x6. 

I really envy you guys with full size shops!  Nice addition to your shop Mike.... you might be going into self-employment sooner than you think! 

Also very nice to see you giving praise to your bride... most of us need to do that more often!


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 31, 2015)

zmotorsports said:


> Yes, this saw is manufactured in Taiwan and by looking at the overall quality I can definitely tell.  The quality is very close to my lathe and mill for that matter.  I agree, their website is quite vague and doesn't say much about country of origin.  It took me multiple calls and talking to several people to get any information on this saw long before I even contacted Matt about it.  By the time I contacted Matt my mind was made up on the horizontal saw and I was merely discussing options with him on a vertical saw.  At the time I wasn't even 100% certain I could swing both but I was definetely going to upgrade my horizontal.
> 
> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Mike.



Thanks Dale.  My biggest concern is not burying equipment where it becomes too big of a hassle to get to or drag out to use.  At that point, it makes it hard to justify having.  My shop even though technically considered "full-size" has been shrinking since I built in in 1995.  Originally with the tools and few pieces of larger equipment that came from my old shop it was still a healthy sized 2-car/truck and a strip along the side for motorcycle/ATV projects.  Since then it is now a one car/truck automotive bay, a smaller bay for about three motorcycles (to work on comfortably) and a machining/fabrication/welding section.

It is all my own fault as I have been pationately working towards acquiring tools and equipment to support my racing addiction over the years and now that I no longer race I just want to have a fully setup shop that I can work on about anything and will hopefully let me still bring in some money during retirement.

As for my wife, she is AWESOME!!  She even come home the other day because she saw a house for sale that had a little bigger detached shop than what we have now.  We went and looked at it and the house was smaller but the yard and shop were slightly larger.  She kept saying she knows how much I wish I had a larger shop but I also don't want to be working any longer than I have to at my full-time job and buying a newer home at this point would just postpone our retirements plans and that is something I am just not willing to do.  She would do it in a heartbeat to make me happy but that just makes me love her even more.

Mike.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mike, I think your comments regarding shop size could apply to just about any one of us here. I originally thought that 1/2 of a two car garage would be plenty of space for my hobbies but sadly I have outgrown it. I have gotten really good at making the best use of available space. I am nearing retirement age and I'm trying to get all the major tool purchases done before then. The support of a good spouse is defiantly high on the list of required items in the shop. Cheers!

John


----------



## Jim Wilson (Jan 21, 2016)

Definitely interested to hear how the saw works out for you - I've got one of the Baileigh BS-250M saws on my want list.  I think the 250 is just a bigger version of the 210.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 21, 2016)

You're correct Jim, the BS-205M is the big brother to my BS-210M.

So far I love this saw.  The miter head adjustment is quick and the scale on the base is very accurate.  I have been able to cut small drops and at a very accurate thickness.  I was cutting some small 45-degree cuts the other night and was able to shave off .035" quite easily and accurately.

I can easily recommend this saw and feel confident you will be pleased with it's performance and overall quality.

Mike.


----------



## Jim Wilson (Jan 22, 2016)

That's good to hear - I've been doing cuts on tubing and angles using a 4 1/2" grinder.  I've gotten pretty good at it - but I can never get the kind of accuracy you're describing

Plus it makes a mess - I try to always do it outside the shop so I'm not shooting hot sparks and steel dust everywhere. Using a bandsaw would make it so I can do the cuts inside and also keep the mess down.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 22, 2016)

Jim Wilson said:


> That's good to hear - I've been doing cuts on tubing and angles using a 4 1/2" grinder.  I've gotten pretty good at it - but I can never get the kind of accuracy you're describing
> 
> Plus it makes a mess - I try to always do it outside the shop so I'm not shooting hot sparks and steel dust everywhere. Using a bandsaw would make it so I can do the cuts inside and also keep the mess down.



I used to do all of my bulk cutting with a chop saw with a 14" abrasive disk, then about four or five years ago I stumbled across an older Jet 7x12 horizontal bandsaw and now I hardly ever use the chop saw.  Matter of fact, I gave my chop saw stand away and put my chop saw in the corner and use it on only the rarest of occassions.

I was pleased with the Jet horizontal bandsaw but it was in pretty bad shape when I purchased it and I brought it back as it was one step from the scrap yard.  I sold it for what I was into it and upgraded and haven't looked back.  I am so pleased with both the Baileigh horizontal bandsaw and my Birmingham vertical bandsaw now that I have some time on both.

Mike.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 22, 2016)

Very nice mike. A little out of my price range, but nice none the less.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Bill, yeah, not exactly cheap but I am very pleased with the quality.  Luckily I have a very understanding wife who let me splurge this year if I promised to make it all back in the new year.  I hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew, I was kind of hoping to slow down on side jobs this year.  Oh well, maybe next year I can do that.

Mike.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 22, 2016)

I too have an understanding wife. She let me buy yet another machine. I'll upgrade the bandsaw later...


----------



## Jim Wilson (Jan 22, 2016)

zmotorsports said:


> I used to do all of my bulk cutting with a chop saw with a 14" abrasive disk, then about four or five years ago I stumbled across an older Jet 7x12 horizontal bandsaw and now I hardly ever use the chop saw.  Matter of fact, I gave my chop saw stand away and put my chop saw in the corner and use it on only the rarest of occassions.
> 
> I was pleased with the Jet horizontal bandsaw but it was in pretty bad shape when I purchased it and I brought it back as it was one step from the scrap yard.  I sold it for what I was into it and upgraded and haven't looked back.  I am so pleased with both the Baileigh horizontal bandsaw and my Birmingham vertical bandsaw now that I have some time on both.
> 
> Mike.



I've got a Dewalt 14" metal cutting saw that does a good job - but the blades are expensive when they wear out , they still shoot metal pieces everywhere - and the cut is good but not as good as it sounds like you're getting with the bandsaw.  Plus the Dewalt won't do the sizes that a bandsaw like the 210 or the 250 will do.  So I mostly use it for smaller stuff and go back to the 4 1/2" grinder with a cut-off wheel when I need to cut larger pieces.


----------



## Chainsaw Driver (Apr 10, 2016)

Bump, any updates on how your saw has performed over the last few months?


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 11, 2016)

Chainsaw Driver said:


> Bump, any updates on how your saw has performed over the last few months?



In one word, FANTASTIC!!!  The more I use it the more I like it.  Cuts are precise and require very, very little cleanup once the materials get to the lathe.

I would buy this bandsaw again in a heartbeat.

Mike.


----------



## Chainsaw Driver (Apr 15, 2016)

Great, thank you.


----------

